# UATV's??? Mule vs Ranger



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I was really considering getting the new King Quad 700 when it comes out as I have a king Quad 300 and love it, but need bigger around the property. Well, unfortunatly, I made the mistake of stopping and looking at Polaris Ranger and the Kawasaki Mule and am stuck on going the UATV route as I think they will be overall more practical. I have read lots of reviews, but they are by magazines and was hoping to get your thoughts on either the mule or the ranger if you own or know someone who ones one. Thanks


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Just my opinion here.......

Those "mules" are a nice-looking outfit, but I tend to think they have limited applications.

They are wider, and this means they won't load into a pickup bed.

They are heavier, which can be a double edged sword.

Most important, they appear to be more susceptible and prone to "bottoming-out" for outdoor/off-road applications.

I also think they would not be as manuverable in the woods, on trails, etc.

A nifty set-up with the bed and two-person capability..... but its more like a Jeep than an atv.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I have a Mule and love it. I load my two dog boxes, small cooler, water jug and bowls for dogs and I'm and a buddy are off for a days hunt. They are bigger and heavior than a quad, I got mine stuck and had to hand wench(hope to get an electric wench) it out but it was will worth it. I use it in the back yard haulling dirt and leaves and even pulled stumps with it. The only down side is I believe thay are to wide to legally run on the state O.R.V. trails. I believe 50" width is all alouded. Mule is 57" wide. If your a speed nut you might look at a ranger the mule is goverened at 25 m.p.h. About 90% of the time that is as fast as I care to go but there are times where we hunt 5miles away and would like a little more speed. I am going to put a lift kit and bigger tires thay say will gain another 10 m.p.h. Of all the people I know that have them none wish they would have gotten a quad instead. I also looked at golf carts sure glad I didn't buy one of those.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

polaris ranger all the way the mule is big(wide) and when the belt gets wet just even a drop of water from the rain it will not run at all.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check of this forum on UATVs. They don't have a big section but it's a start.

http://atvnation.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=frm&s=7416038032&f=4756071425


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I just happened to drive by the local Kabota dealer and thay are now making them it looks like. Has anybody had the chance to check one of those out yet? If they are priced like their tractors are they may be outrageous. However I love my Kabota backhoe. I had my choice between a John Deere and Kabota. After trying them both out I went with the Kabota. I know they are foreign made but the quality is there. Just wondering how their UATV compares?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I see E-Z-Go (golf cart) is now offering a new 4 x 4 that has a Honda V Twin motor. Along with Yamaha jumping in the UATV you can see a trend to the two up machines that can haul a load.


----------



## kkirkens (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I just got approved for a polaris ranger 4x4 but have backed out of the deal. I made the mistake of checking out the yamaha 660 Rhino.........that thing is awsome! 12 inches of ground clearance, 35 mph, independent front and rear suspension, 660cc grizzly motor, 7+ inches of suspension travel and not as wide as the mule or ranger. It manuvers much better than the ranger or mule. The polaris is what I would choose over the mule, but I choose the yamaha 660 Rhino over the ranger.


----------

